# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Earthquake up here in N.E.

## sbhlvr

4.6 earthquake at Lake Arrowhead Maine. We have felt it here..freaked my cat and me out. Had no clue as to what it was until I turned the t.v. on.This was my third experience. No after shocks so far.

----------


## amyb

You guys in the New England States, stay safe!

----------


## sbhlvr

I just heard that there was a 3.9 one up near Burlington VT last Wednesday

----------


## MIke R

strongest one I have ever felt up here...windows and slider shook violently for about 10 seconds...it was pretty cool

----------


## KevinS

Maybe 4-6 seconds of shaking and rumbling here.

----------


## fins85258

My boss called me early this morning to say I had to be in Boston for a meeting tuesday morning.

The Earth MOVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MIke R

my mother in law is here visiting from California and she wants to know what the big freakin deal is...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

the media has already picked up on it....

----------


## BBT

Funny I got that picture last year from a buddy in Providence after the hurricane.

----------


## amyb

Funny. You have to admire that strong "can do" Yankee spirit.

----------


## Eve

It was pretty strong down here in Foxboro

----------


## MIke R

Wendi  had  a load of laundry on at the time and told me it was the washing machine vibrating the condo due to an uneven load...

after I got done laughing at her - I told her what just happened

----------


## MIke R

I need to go into my  binder and find a more geologically astute wife... :laugh:  :laugh:

----------


## andynap

> I need to go into my  binder and find a more geologically astute wife... :laugh:  :laugh:




You can borrow Mitt's-  :thumbdown: Is he for real??

----------


## MIke R

> : Is he for real??



I suppose if you re a club carrying cave dwelling person he is...

----------


## andynap

I bet Binder Halloween costumes are already being made.

----------


## KevinS

> I need to go into my  binder and find a more geologically astute wife... :laugh:  :laugh:



Right...  Put those thoughts behind you while she'll still have you, LOL

----------


## katva

found on FB.....funny!

----------


## phil62

I almost wet my pants when I saw that. Gotta be one of the best ever!!!

Phil

----------


## MIke R

sorry..but it really is the perfect segway

----------


## amyb

the right music at the right time.

----------

